# Peut on voyager en avion avec son imac ?



## Nioubite (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir si on pouvait emmener son imac 21,5 pouces en soute ?

quelqu'un a t'il essayé ?


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Janvier 2010)

Nioubite a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voulais savoir si on pouvait emmener son imac 21,5 pouces en soute ?
> 
> quelqu'un a t'il essayé ?



Théoriquement ça me semble possible mais comme ce serait par un vol commercial et vu comment sont malmenés les bagages...Je ne m'y risquerait pas !
Il serait plus en sécurité en cabine (en bagage à main) mais le moment ne semble pas bien choisi non ?


----------



## Nioubite (2 Janvier 2010)

correction : je voulais dire en cabine - bagage a mains - et non pas en soute (trop risqué !)

C'etait possible pour les precendents imac, mais vu que la bete a pris en taille...


----------



## laf (2 Janvier 2010)

C'est très variables : les dimensions acceptées peuvent varier d'une compagnie à l'autre. Ensuite, selon le type de l'avion que tu vas prendre, ça peut-être fortement réduit (petit avion de lignes régionales par exemple).

Par ailleurs, au niveau sûreté, si tu veux aller aux US, en ce moment, ça risque d'être compliqué, ils sont nerveux depuis le 24/12...

Quelle compagnie, quelle destination?


----------



## twinworld (2 Janvier 2010)

pour des vols internes européens, j'ai toujours pris mon MBP 15 pouces avec moi dans un sac à dos.


----------



## bounty1342 (3 Janvier 2010)

Dsl, mais en tant que carry on luggage (Baguage à main), cela te sera impossible.

Trop large pour les compagnies US :
http://thetravelinsider.info/travelaccessories/airlinecarryonluggageallowances.htm

Trop large pour Air France :
http://www.airfrance.fr/FR/fr/commo...bhLgVxZOnriNXmHwbRGQfbT&BV_EngineID=140ufoi0p

Trop large pour Ryannair :
http://www.ryanair.com/en/questions/cabin-baggage-allowance

Soute obligatoire


----------



## twinworld (3 Janvier 2010)

ah ouais, le 21,5 pouces en cabine, ça va faire juste ;-)


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Janvier 2010)

Sinon tu prend aussi un billet pour ton écran ... :mouais:


----------



## CBi (3 Janvier 2010)

21 pouces ça commence à faire grand mais j'ai voyagé par le passé avec un iMac tournesol 17 pouces qui a été accepté.


----------



## tombom (3 Janvier 2010)

pour la soute il y a cette solution... qui avec le temps peut etre amortie...

une valise pour imac


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Janvier 2010)

Tu achètes une cantine en métal et tu cales correctement ton ordi dedans : emballé dans sac poubelle et écran protégé par un carton/contreplaqué très solide, les coins aussi. À toi d'emballer la chose correctement (au besoin avec les restes de son emballage d'expédition original) pour éviter rayure ou autre. Ensuite tu cales avec de la mousse, papier à bulles, journal, frites ou autre et au besoin des vêtements tant qu'à faire. Rien ne doit bouger. 

Sinon il y a la solution ci-dessus.


----------



## Bétélgeuse (3 Janvier 2010)

Nioubite a dit:


> correction : je voulais dire en cabine - bagage a mains - et non pas en soute (trop risqué !)
> 
> C'etait possible pour les precendents imac, mais vu que la bete a pris en taille...


 
En bagage a mains/cabine c'est négatif en volume ... déja que pour les portables le passage  douane/sécurité a Kennedy Airport ...c'est impossible pour les USA ... rigueur maximum en regard des évenements


----------



## Nioubite (3 Janvier 2010)

ok merci les gars.


----------

